
How Did Paul Krugman Get It So Wrong? (2011) [pdf] - Tomte
http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.cochrane/research/papers/ecaf_2077.pdf
======
CalChris
Let Krugman speak for himself and then ask if he got it so wrong.

[https://mobile.nytimes.com/2009/09/06/magazine/06Economic-t....](https://mobile.nytimes.com/2009/09/06/magazine/06Economic-t.html)

